# Yashica Lynx 14 arriving any day, now!



## Compaq (Apr 20, 2012)

I ordered what seemed like a lynx 14 in very good condition. I had the seller test it the best she could - she wasn't used to handling old cameras. Anyway, I'm confident it'll work very nicely. I'm also prepared to send it in for small touch ups should it need it. Got it for $99, so I'm happy.

Looking forward to test that lens, which was my reason for wanting it  It'll be my first f/1.4 lens ever!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2012)

The Lynx was always a good-looking, stylish camera. I hope you enjoy it! It's got a certain *retro design chic* that will make it an eye-catcher when taken out and used today!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 22, 2012)

Omg, it's sent to my home address, not my study address. Ahh, well, what's a few more days.


Btw, derrel, my vintage camera seems more popular than my vintage razors. Who'd thought!!?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice buy. Ive been wanting to get a small rangefinder like this. Seems like it would be lots of fun.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 25, 2012)

It came a couple of days ago, and there is a problem with the shutter: it's stuck. A very good repair guy said it's a hard repair, but he can do it.  He'd charge $85-100 for the repair, which I find to be a decent amount. When that is done, it'll be in a very good condition - and clean. I bought it for $99, and if I spend another 100 on it, I'll still have gotten an awesome rangefinder quite inexpensively. He sells many rangefinders in his store, and would probably charge around 300-400 for it, I'd suspect (after overhauling and full check).

When I get it, I'll post some pics. It'll be a little while, though.


----------

